# missing ambient air temp sensor harness / repair on 2016 chevy cruze limited lt



## davidmcd (Feb 9, 2019)

Hi there. I've all but fixed my 2016 Chevy Cruze limited 1lt after the front bumper was torn off in an accident. I can't seem to find the harness/pigtail to connect my new ambient air temp sensor back up. I believe that the sensor clips into the front left bumper/grille but as I stated I can't seem to find the connector in the area. Could someone please let me know what harness and at which point this should hook back into as I assume the wires with the connector have been torn from the harness when the bumper came off. Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks,
David.


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

Check down by your left fog light / fog light cover. Unless they did a major redesign, that it is where it is on my 2011.


----------



## davidmcd (Feb 9, 2019)

Thanks. I do believe that's where it belongs. Does anyone know what colour the two wires are that go to the ambient air sensor connector are from the harness? the harness was repaired at a shop to reconnect led day time running lights. I do have a spare connector with two wires still attached to harness hanging around beside the drl but it has a strange connector that definitely isnt for the ambient air sensor but the guys in the shop may or may not have put the strange connector on for some reason. Trying to work out if I need to cut the spare connector and go from there. thanks


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

I'd have to see a picture of the connector to be able to tell you if it is right or not.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Recent post similar topic...not sure if this helps:

https://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-general-discussion/237407-ambient-temp-sensor-front-bumper.html


----------



## davidmcd (Feb 9, 2019)

the picture shows the quick fix to get the drl up and running (thinner wires connected to original harness) and then the random connector with two wires left in it that I'm thinking maybe for the ambient temp sensor?


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

One more thread to check for info:

https://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/369-gen2-service-issues/210922-ambient-air-temperature-sensor.html


----------



## davidmcd (Feb 9, 2019)

thanks for the post rivergoer. although I'm more confused than ever after looking at the photos on that other post as that 6pin connector is there also and I'm assuming correctly wired unlike the quick fix on mine


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

Sorry, I'm not going to be much help. I don't even remember seeing anything like that on my 2011.


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

Okay, so here is what I found:

I can't even find a picture on google showing the Ambient Air Temp sensor in position.

GM Part Guides aren't any help either, except to suggest that 2012-up Cruzes do not have the sensor in the fog light bezel. But I honestly can't tell where it was moved to.

Click Here for the diagram.

Is there any kind of part number on that mystery connector?


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

StLouisCPhT said:


> Okay, so here is what I found:
> 
> I can't even find a picture on google showing the Ambient Air Temp sensor in position.
> 
> GM Part Guides aren't any help either, except to suggest that 2012-up Cruzes do not have the sensor in the fog light bezel. But I honestly can't tell where it was moved to. But it does appear that 2012-2014 and 2015-2018 (including 2016 Limited) have different locations.


Here's what I found for the sensor on gmpartsdirect.com . It seems to show it down low in front and off the the side of the radiator.

I got the same part number, 13583411, for the 2016 Limited and for the 2015 model.

I never could identify a part number for the mating connector.

HTH.

Doug

.


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

plano-doug said:


> Here's what I found for the sensor on gmpartsdirect.com . It seems to show it down low in front and off the the side of the radiator.


Look under fitment and it specifically states 2018 Cruze only.

I've noticed that some of the GM Part websites aren't as reliable as others for their part information. For example gmpartsdirect is showing it is compatible with 2016 Cruze Limited, but only lists the 2018 cruze in the fitment on the link you gave. This would indicate that the part number is right, but not the diagram itself.


----------



## davidmcd (Feb 9, 2019)

Contacted GM outlet parts the other day as I believe the correct connector I need to plug the actual sensor into is "pt2968" I found a couple of superseding numbers also which I believe are the same connector "19329415" "19300402" however after GM outlet parts ran my vin number they weren't so sure I was correct and gave me part number "13585853" , the only issue is that part number appears to be the same as the random 6pin connector attached to my harness at the moment...(that connector on my harness only has two wires left in it as the mechanical who 
done the quick fix to reconnect drl may have pulled the other wires from that connector and gone directly to the new drl connector. I have actually purchased the new sensor and placed a order for connector pt2968, just going to be scratching my head as what wires to hook into when it arrives. Try connecting it directly to the last two remaining wires in the 6 pin connector or will I risk doing damage?


----------



## davidmcd (Feb 9, 2019)

Front bumper grille definitely has the hole to plug sensor in. Just in abit from my left led DRL


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Here's what I find for a 2013. The wire goes back to connector X100, a 40 pin connector under the front of the battery tray. The wire colors are BU/GY and BK/BU. The circuit diagram I have also shows a connector X108, but that's only if you have RPO code OJP. But OJP isn't defined and X108 isn't listed in the manual, so I don't know what that's all about. 

The turn signals and side markers also go back to X100, but fog lights do not.

So, I'd start at that X100 connector and see if you can find the wire that heads to where the sensor should be.


----------



## davidmcd (Feb 9, 2019)

Thanks, I'll have a good look and see if I can follow them wires when I get a chance


----------



## davidmcd (Feb 9, 2019)

Ok so I have fixed my issue. I ended up getting the new sensor and the pigtail for it and just cutting that 6pin connector off and hard wiring...after several trips to the dealership they were unable to find any diagram that showed what harness the ambient air temperature sensor hooked into. They were going to contact the engineers to establish what is going on with harness but never heard back. On my last trip there I didn't even go inside but instead poked my head under the bumper of a Cruze sitting on the lot. There is actually a small harness that branches off to a "T" from that 6pin connector, two of the wires end up at the temp sensor (blue and blue and black wire) and 3 at the DRL. Now onto fixing the next problems of the antifreeze smell inside cabin and oil pan leak.


----------



## davidmcd (Feb 9, 2019)

Thanks to another member on here I now believe this to be the actual correct harness...

https://www.tascaparts.com/oem-parts/gm-harness-94780773


----------



## keanezheng (May 20, 2019)

Hi david, in the end, whats parts did you use to replace the ambient air temp sensor?

Update: Generation 2 Outside Ambient Air Temperature Sensor GM Part# 13583411 uses Pigtail Connector #19329415. The Sensor is Located on the Lower Grille and easy to access

These two? How about the harness part you mentioned above? Is it needed also?


----------



## petem124 (Jun 15, 2019)

You need this Wire connection The body shop didn't replace it. You can cut the six pin connector and buy the 2 pin connection at the Auto Zone for about $18.00. I bought the T connection at the local junk yard for $15.00


----------



## WildTerritory (Dec 20, 2020)

davidmcd said:


> Hi there. I've all but fixed my 2016 Chevy Cruze limited 1lt after the front bumper was torn off in an accident. I can't seem to find the harness/pigtail to connect my new ambient air temp sensor back up. I believe that the sensor clips into the front left bumper/grille but as I stated I can't seem to find the connector in the area. Could someone please let me know what harness and at which point this should hook back into as I assume the wires with the connector have been torn from the harness when the bumper came off. Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks,
> David.


I have the same issue but it is with my 2014 Chevy Malibu. I found the location for the sensor which is the same as the Cruze, but I can't seem to find the wiring as it must have been ripped out in an accident by previous owner.


----------



## Lady Wizard (May 8, 2021)

petem124 said:


> You need this Wire connection The body shop didn't replace it. You can cut the six pin connector and buy the 2 pin connection at the Auto Zone for about $18.00. I bought the T connection at the local junk yard for $15.00
> View attachment 272055


HI. The wires need to reconnect / wire the ambient sensor back are the blue and Black and Blue?


----------

